# Computer Specs 101 - 2007-04



## Praetor

*Computer Specs 101*

Revision History

 v1.00 Feb 2006 Initial draft
 v1.10 Apr 2007 Major rewrite (much needed!)
 v1.11 Aug 2007 Internal link fixes
 v1.110 Aug 2007 Updated $300 system (Thank you, Cromewell!)

Preface
It's been some time since the original writeup (over a year!) As with IT, without constant maintenance, things quickly become outdated and then useless but the fact of the matter is, these 101s take serious time to write-up (as they arent simply slapped together) and I've been busy as hell. I plan on updating the guide monthly when possible but it definitely need a quarterly update. This way, the guide can be refreshed with exciting new products.

Please note that while I do personally go through a *lot* of hardware (in busy times, up to  8 new systems a week averaging around probably two/week), I may not have personally spent extensive time dabbling with any given piece of hardware and as such, I may in fact have made a poor reccomendation (on the basis of incompatability or unomptimal configuration). As much as I tell myself otherwise, I'm still human and while every attempt has been made to limit errors. In short, use this 101 as a reference only and entirely at your own risk "insert legal jibberish here". 

_Some points that are applicable to the entire guide, please take note of them_

 I dont include tax, shipping, insurance, customs, VAT, special deposits, ransom money etc with the prices. I simply go to the website, take note of the price and move on. This brings us to the next point....
 You may notice that when you follow the link, the price may be different than what I posted  -- it happens. The prices are all effective as of the date of the post (I post the entire guide all at once, or within a day or two of each other). If there happens to be a sale or a rebate that was applicable when I originally made the post and its not on/available now ... nothin I can do about it.
 None of the systems I spec out include monitors, mice, keyboards, speakers, software, temperature gauges, lava lamps, printers, card readers, USB keys, joysticks, voodoo dolls etc. I simply spec the box. Plain and simple. If you need more (i.e., OS, keyboard etc) then please take that into consideration beforehand.
 I use Newegg simply because they have a very well laid out search interface, fast servers, standard layout, readily parsable pages. It's a coincidence that they have a large stock and decent prices (for most things). No I'm not affiliated with them (I wish I was )

_Last Minute Questions
_

*Hey what happened to the Canadian/UK Reccomendations?* The short version is, manually building all these specs is a lot of work (making them balanced, finding good prices, etc). I dont mind that work. But, as I was going through the Canadian set of reccomendations, I realized how much of a pain in the arse non-Newegg style search engines were. Specifically, the lack of a multi-entry inclusive/exclusive search such as Newegg's *Power Search* or their multi-entry *Advanced Search* seriously reduces the usefulness of an e-store's search mechanism. This makes it an obscene amount of work for someone like me who isn't searching like their usual customer-base. UK e-stores suffer from the same. As such, I've completely dropped support for non-US reccomendations as a part of the 101 -- it's simply too much work manually loading each and every product the store has and examining it. Of course, the guide can still be used as a parts reference independent of locality.
*How do I use this?* Find the category (see immediately above this for what the categories are) that most accurately describes how you intend to use your computer, then go to the appropriate section of the guide. 
 *I found a lower price!* Yay you. Prices change all the time and I cant be here to constantly monitor and update the lists. Hopefully I will have the time to refresh this guide monthly but failing that, quarterly updates are definitely planned. Of course, to your advantage, as time passes, prices will probably drop.
 *I want to ask a question about a specific specification, how can I do that?* With this revision of the 101, I'm trying a new approach, each spec is it's own post so they can be individually referred to. On the right hand side of each post there is a link noting the post-number. Right click on that, select "copy shortcut" and paste that shortcut into your post so you can refer to it.





Table of Contents
This 101 is tailored to the trends I've noticed over my time here and as such, I've dedicated them to "work" and "play" (although, from time to time, other categories do pop up)

 Gaming Machines
 Work Machines


----------



## Praetor

*-- GAMING MACHINES --*​
*Quick Jumps*
*$300*, *$400*, *$500*, *$600*, *$700*, *$800*, *$900*, *$1000*, *$1100*, *$1200*, *$1300*, *$1400*, *$1500*, *$1600*, *$1700*, *$1800*, *$1900*, *$2000*, *$2100*, *$2200*, *$2300*, *$2400*, *$2500*, *$2600*, *$2700*, *$2800*, *$2900*, *$3000*, *$3000+*


*Back to start*​


----------



## Praetor

*$300*

 *Western Digital Caviar SE WD800JD 80GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM ($42.99)*
 *ASUS Black 18X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 18X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache PATA DVD Burner with LightScribe - OEM ($27.99)*
 *HIPRO HP-E4009F5WR ATX12V True 400W Power Supply 115/230 V IEC950, UL1950, CSA C22.2 NO.950, EN 60950, CCIB, BCIQ, CE - OEM ($26.99)*
 *MSI K9VGM-V Socket AM2 VIA K8M890 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail ($46.99)*
 *CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Desktop Memory - Retail ($42.99)*
 *Albatron 8500GT-256M GeForce 8500GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail**($68.99) After MIR*
 *AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Orleans 1.8GHz 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - Retail ($41.99)*
*Total: $298.93*

All in all a very well-rounded config for $300USD.

Optional Video Card: *SAPPHIRE 194L Radeon X1650 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail ($49.99) After MIR*

*Optional Total $279.93*


----------



## Praetor

*$400*

 *Intel Pentium D 915 [Presler, 2.80, 2MB, 800, BX80553915]  ($88.00)*
 *Foxconn 945P7AA-8KS2 [i945P, ICH7]  ($66.99 after $10.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint P-Series HD160JJ (160GB, 7200, 8MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($50.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 1GB PC2-6400 [2x512, [email protected]]  ($68.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Linkworld 431-10 C2228 + 430W PSU [[email protected]]  ($24.99)*
 *Sapphire 194L Radeon X1650 256MB  ($64.99 after $15.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
*$395.94*
Drastic improvements across the board (as compared o the predecessor), the extra budget goes towards improving CPU, RAM, HDD & optical.


----------



## Praetor

*$500*

 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 1GB PC2-6400 [2x512, [email protected]]  ($68.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Sapphire 194L Radeon X1650 256MB  ($64.99 after $15.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ [Brisbane, 2.10, 512K, ADO4000IAA5DD]  ($125.00)*
 *MSI K9N4 Ultra-F [nForce 550 Ultra]  ($58.99)*
 *Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 (250GB, 7200, 16MB)  ($59.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
*$478.94*
The extra budget allowed for the transition the tried-and-true Athlon 64 X2 platform as well as a few improvements here and there. Not enough left-over for a serious video card upgrade though.


----------



## Praetor

*$600*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 [Allendale, 1.80, 2MB, 800, BX80557E4300]  ($169.00)*
 *MSI 945GM3-F [i945G, ICH7, mATX]  ($66.99 after $10.00 MIR)*
 *Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 (250GB, 7200, 16MB)  ($59.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 1GB PC2-6400 [2x512, [email protected]]  ($68.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Sapphire 100189L Radeon X1900GT 256MB  ($129.99)*
*$595.94*
The extra allocation allows us to move to a Core-based platform and add a much needed videocard upgrade. This is the first serious gaming box: you're getting a lot of for your money.


----------



## Praetor

*$700*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 [Conroe 2M, 1.86, 2MB, 1066, BX80557E6300]  ($183.00)*
 *MSI P965 Neo-F [i965, ICH8]  ($86.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Sapphire 100189L Radeon X1900GT 256MB  ($129.99)*
 *Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 (250GB, 7200, 16MB)  ($59.99)*
 *ASUS DRW-1612BL-BK  ($29.99)*
*$699.94*
The allocation here allows for CPU/mobo refresh as well as the jump to two gigabytes of RAM. Definitely starting to round out the system.


----------



## Praetor

*$800*

 *Foxconn P9657AA-8EKRS2H [i965P, ICH8R]  ($92.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99)*
 *JetWay  X19PR-ED-256M Radeon X1950Pro 256MB  ($144.99 after $15.00 MIR)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
*$796.94*
The extra allocation allows for a minor upgrade on the videocard but more importantly balances out the motherboard, CPU and storage options.


----------



## Praetor

*$900*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *eVGA 256-P2-N636-AR GeForce 7950GT 256MB  ($184.99 after $15.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$899.93*
The main additions here are the upgraded motherboard, use of an aftermarket cooler and a videocard refresh.


----------



## Praetor

*$1000*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Coolmax CP-500T [500W, [email protected]+16, 20+4]  ($39.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *eVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800GTS 320MB  ($259.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
*$999.92*
A minor upgrade to the cooler and the use of discrete case + PSU. The biggest jump was the upgrade to the DirectX-10 card.


----------



## Praetor

*$1100*

 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Coolmax CP-500T [500W, [email protected]+16, 20+4]  ($39.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *eVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800GTS 320MB  ($259.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *ASUS DRW-1612BL-BK  ($29.99)*
*$1099.92*
Here we've upgrade to the mainstream Conroe and to the more overclocking friendly OCz memory.


----------



## Praetor

*$1200*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Sumsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Coolmax CP-500T [500W, [email protected]+16, 20+4]  ($39.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX8800GTS-T2D320E-HD OC GeForce 8800GTS 320  ($289.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$1183.92*
A motherboard refresh, switching to a (significantly) overclocked videocard and a bigger harddrive.


----------



## Praetor

*$1300*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *ASUS P5B Deluxe [i965P, ICH8R]  ($178.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88SMBD2-ONOC GeForce 8800GTS 640MB  ($359.99 after $40.00 MIR)*
*$1291.92*
Scaled the harddrive back a notch but upgraded the power supply and videocard.


----------



## Praetor

*$1400*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Sumsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88SMBD2-ONOC GeForce 8800GTS 640MB  ($359.99 after $40.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $25.00 MIR)*
*$1382.93*
The extra allocation here goes to an upgraded CPU cooler, bringing the harddrive back to 500GB as well as a new motherboard (and also switching to RAM that generally works better with that board) and a significant PSU upgrade.


----------



## Praetor

*$1500*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Sumsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MV  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
*$1497.93*
Shuffling some components around, we can fit a 8800GTX into the system.


----------



## Praetor

*$1600*

 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700]  ($509.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$1590.92*
Lots of parts shuffled around to accommodate the upgrade to the E6700.


----------



## Praetor

*$1700*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700]  ($509.00)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Sumsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
*$1698.93*
A refresh of the preceding system, but with less of a tight fit, this build is a much more well-rounded fit.


----------



## Praetor

*$1800*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700]  ($509.00)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MV  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($109.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
*$1785.91*
Do note that this build isn't very fiscally efficient. Although it's got 4GB of RAM, the difference between this and the preceding system isn't very substantial (just because an extra $100 isn't enough to do anything major with).


----------



## Praetor

*$1900*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD403LJ (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($99.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
*$1883.93*
Much more well-rounded than the predecessor, shuffled a few things around to fit a quad-core in the picture. The weak-point here is the stock cooler.


----------



## Praetor

*$2000*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-650-PCAR [650W, [email protected]+18, 20+4]  ($74.99 after $35.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
*$1980.93*
Minor adjustments across the board: with the extra allocation, fitting the quad core is a bit easier.


----------



## Praetor

*$2100*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $25.00 MIR)*
 *ASUS Commando [i965P, ICH8R]  ($209.99)*
*$2094.93*
Here the extra allocation goes towards a long-awaited motherboard upgrade which finally properly balances out the system.


----------



## Praetor

*$2200*

 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.00 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Antec NeoPower NeoHE 550 [550W, [email protected]+18+18, 20+4]  ($109.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$2189.94*
Here we shuffle the system around for a much more balanced 4GB box.


----------



## Praetor

*$2300*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 [i965P, ICH8]  ($122.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Antec NeoPower NeoHE 550 [550W, [email protected]+18+18, 20+4]  ($109.99)*
*$2293.91*
Shuffling things around we can add our final CPU upgrade.


----------



## Praetor

*$2400*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *ASUS Commando [i965P, ICH8R]  ($206.99)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $25.00 MIR)*
*$2392.91*
Here the extra allocation goes towards rounding out and balancing the previous system.


----------



## Praetor

*$2500*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88SMBD2-ONOC GeForce 8800GTS 640MB  ($359.99 after $40.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88SMBD2-ONOC GeForce 8800GTS 640MB  ($359.99 after $40.00 MIR)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Antec NeoPower NeoHE 550 [550W, [email protected]+18+18, 20+4]  ($109.99)*
*$2493.90*
Although I'm generally opposed to implementing multiple-GPU using non-flag cards, this system balances well.


----------



## Praetor

*$2600*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $25.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($139.99 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Maxtor 7H500F0 [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ]  ($120.99)*
*$2699.90*
Here we shuffle parts around to make room for 8800GTXs in SLI.


----------



## Praetor

*$2700*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
*$2695.93*
Still a tight fit of sorts (hence not a whole lot changed), but refreshed a few parts, the next upgrade will be much more meaningful.


----------



## Praetor

*$2800*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *eVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR [nForce 680i]  ($169.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Maxtor 7H500F0 [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ]  ($120.99)*
*$2796.93*
Still a tight fit but managed to squeeze the QX6700 back into the specification.


----------



## Praetor

*$2900*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *ASUS P5N32-E SLI [nForce 680i]  ($209.99)*
 *Maxtor 7H500F0 [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ]  ($120.99)*
*$2889.92*
A motherboard and cooler refresh.


----------



## Praetor

*$3000*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *OCz GameXStream OCZ700GXSLI [700W, [email protected]+18+18+18, 20+4]  ($124.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Corsair XMS2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($151.00 after $50.00 MIR)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *Maxtor 7H500F0 [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ]  ($120.99)*
 *ASUS Striker Extreme [nForce 680i]  ($349.99)*
*$2996.93*
Here we make the final motherboard upgrade.


----------



## Praetor

*$3000+*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *Foxconn FV-N88XMAD2-ON GeForce 8800GTX 768MB  ($524.99 after $45.00 MIR)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Tuniq Tower 120 (35db)  ($52.99)*
 *ASUS Striker Extreme [nForce 680i]  ($349.99)*
 *ASUS 90-C1CHFA-HYAY1 PhysX P1  ($156.99)*
 *PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad [750W, [email protected], 24]  ($199.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3750640AS (750GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($259.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3750640AS (750GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($259.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3750640AS (750GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($259.99)*
 *Corsair Dominator 2GB PC2-8888 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($610.00)*
 *Corsair Dominator 2GB PC2-8888 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($610.00)*
*$4836.89*
(might want to upgrade the case a bit  it's pretty bare)

Although this system is valid... anyone looking to spend this much money should really take a moment and consider a few things:

 Will they be able to notice any performance gains?
 Do they have the necessary expertise needed to actually configure the parts in order to obtain the higher performance levels? (i.e., overclock)
 Will they be able to notice any performance gains? Yes I know I asked this already -- just that 90% of people who think they notice a difference, in fact, dont. Sure feels good tho  
So yeah, in all seriousness, if you're budget is genuinely in excess of 3K, make a post -- and please be sure to state exactly what you want to do with the system and what you expect etc. and we'll see about getting you a more hand-tailored solution.


*------------*
_Before anyone says otherwise, a system -- even one as wasteful as this, is *not* going to last 2 years. Period._


----------



## Praetor

*-- WORK MACHINES --*​
*Quick Jumps*
*$300*, *$400*, *$500*, *$600*, *$700*, *$800*, *$900*, *$1000*, *$1100*, *$1200*, *$1300*, *$1400*, *$1500*, *$1600*, *$1600+*


*Back to start*​


----------



## Praetor

*$300*

 *Linkworld 431-10 C2228 + 430W PSU [[email protected]]  ($24.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *FoxConn 945GZ7MC-RS2H [i945GZ, ICH7R]  ($44.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Intel Pentium 4 631 [Cedar Mill, 3.00, 2MB, 800, BX80552631]  ($73.00)*
 *LiteOn LH-16D1P-185  ($16.99)*
 *Western Digital Caviar SE WD400JD [40GB, 7200, 8MB, SATA]  ($40.99)*
*$300.95*
Although technically 95cents over, this config has such a high value it's hard to discount -- a full Pentium4 and 2GB of RAM ... on a $300 -- very high value.


----------



## Praetor

*$400*

 *FoxConn 945GZ7MC-RS2H [i945GZ, ICH7R]  ($44.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Linkworld 431-10 C2228 + 430W PSU [[email protected]]  ($24.99)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
 *Intel Pentium D 940 [Presler, 3.2, 2MB, 800, BX80553940]  ($145.00)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS (160GB, 7200, 8MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($56.99)*
*$399.95*
The extra $100 goes a long way towards making the jump to midrange-dual core and doubling the harddrive capacity.


----------



## Praetor

*$500*

 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Linkworld 431-10 C2228 + 430W PSU [[email protected]]  ($24.99)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 [Conroe 2M, 1.86, 2MB, 1066, BX80557E6300]  ($183.00)*
 *MSI 945GM3-F [i945G, ICH7, mATX]  ($66.99 after $10.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L250R0 (250GB, 7200, 16MB)  ($59.99)*
*$496.94*
With the extra allocation we move to the Core2 Duo platform, upgrade the harddrive and switch to a multi-monitor capable platform.


----------



## Praetor

*$600*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
 *MSI 945GM3-F [i945G, ICH7, mATX]  ($66.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
 *Hitachi DeskStar T7K500 HDT725032VLA360 (320GB, 7200, 16MB, NCQ)  ($79.99)*
*$596.94*
Here we have an upgrade on the CPU and harddrive but more importantly we shift towards a silence-oriented system (ideal for offices)


----------



## Praetor

*$700* 
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
 *MSI 945GM3-F [i945G, ICH7, mATX]  ($66.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
 *Hitachi DeskStar T7K500 HDT725032VLA360 (320GB, 7200, 16MB, NCQ)  ($79.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
*$696.93*
The extra allocations go to bumping the system to 4GB of system memory making this an ideal entry-level analysis machine.


----------



## Praetor

*$800*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 [Conroe 2M, 2.16, 2MB, 1066, BX8057E6400]  ($218.00)*
 *MSI P965 Neo-F [i965, ICH8]  ($86.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3400620AS (400GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($119.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$792.92*
Here we've upgraded the harddrive and motherboard and added a silent aftermarket cooler to both reduce the noise and heat and improve long-term reliability of the machine


----------



## Praetor

*$900*

 *MSI P965 Neo-F [i965, ICH8]  ($86.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *Samsung SpinPoint T-Series HD501LJ (500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ)  ($129.99)*
*$892.92*
The extra allocation goes towards upgrading the processor and harddrive.


----------



## Praetor

*$1000*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Foxconn P9657AA-8EKRS2H [i965P, ICH8R]  ($92.99 after $10.00 MIR)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
*$978.90*
A switch of pace, this system is geared for RAID5 based on Seagate drives.


----------



## Praetor

*$1100*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 [Conroe, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6600]  ($308.00)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Xclio StablePower [500W, [email protected]+16, 20+4]  ($69.99)*
*$1086.89*
Here the extra funds go to a motherboard upgrade and to switch to a dedicated power-supply configuration


----------



## Praetor

*$1200*

 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Antec Sonata II + 450W [[email protected]+17]  ($69.99 after $30.00 MIR)*
 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700]  ($509.00)*
 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
*$1199.91*
Making some concessions we can upgrade the CPU


----------



## Praetor

*$1300*

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700] ($509.00)*
*ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R] ($145.99)*
*NEC 7170A-0B ($30.99)*
*Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db) ($32.99)*
*Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case ($54.99)*
*Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]] ($99.99)*
*Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]] ($99.99)*
*MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB ($33.99)*
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular) ($69.99)*
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular) ($69.99)*
*Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular) ($69.99)*
*Xclio StablePower [500W, [email protected]+18] ($69.99)*
*$1287.89*
The extra allocation allow the E6700 to better fit the res of the spec.


----------



## Praetor

*$1400*

 *Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 [Conroe, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80557E6700]  ($509.00)*
 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Antec NeoPower NeoHE 550 [550W, [email protected]+18+18, 20+4]  ($109.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (320GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($84.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (320GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($84.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (320GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($84.99)*
*$1372.89*
Not much difference over the former, as the extra allocation isnt enough to make a meaningful upgrade: did upgrade the harddrives in the RAID array


----------



## Praetor

*$1500*

 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Spire SwordFin SP-9007B Case  ($54.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250620AS (250GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular)  ($69.99)*
 *Xclio StablePower [500W, [email protected]+18]  ($69.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *Foxconn P9657AA-8EKRS2H [i965P, ICH8R]  ($102.99)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
*$1497.90*
Dropping the RAID5 we can fit a quad-core upgrade.


----------



## Praetor

*$1600*

 *ASUS P5B-E [i965P, ICH8R]  ($145.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *Super Talent 2GB PC2-5400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($99.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Xclio StablePower [500W, [email protected]+18]  ($69.99)*
 *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 [Kentsfield, 2.40, 4MB, 1066, BX80562Q6600]  ($835.00)*
 *LiteOn LH-18A1P-185  ($27.99)*
 *Hitachi DeskStar T7K500 HDT725032VLA360 (320GB, 7200, 16MB, NCQ)  ($79.99)*
 *Hitachi DeskStar T7K500 HDT725032VLA360 (320GB, 7200, 16MB, NCQ)  ($79.99)*
 *Hitachi DeskStar T7K500 HDT725032VLA360 (320GB, 7200, 16MB, NCQ)  ($79.99)*
*$1585.90*
With a bit of shuffling, the Quadcore fits nicely with a RAID5 setup


----------



## Praetor

*$1600+*

 *Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme QX6700 [Kentsfield, 2.66, 4MB, 1066, BX80562QX6700]  ($965.00)*
 *ASUS P5B Deluxe./Wifi-AP  ($192.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99)*
 *OCz Platinum Rev 2 2GB PC2-6400 [2x1GB, [email protected]]  ($150.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda ES ST3500630NS [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular, Enterprise]  ($179.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda ES ST3500630NS [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular, Enterprise]  ($179.99)*
 *Seagate Barracuda ES ST3500630NS [500GB, 7200, 16MB, SATA3.0, NCQ, Perpendicular, Enterprise]  ($179.99)*
 *3Ware 9650SE-12ML SATA-II RAID Controller  ($749.99)*
 *PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad [[email protected], 24p]  ($219.99)*
 *MSI NX6200LE-TD128EH GeForce 6200LE 128MB  ($33.99)*
 *Scythe Mine SCMN-1100 (43cfm, 22db)  ($32.99)*
 *Silverstone TEMJIN SST-TJ06B-W  ($141.49)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
 *NEC 7170A-0B  ($30.99)*
*$3240.37*
Of course you can continue to spend and spend and spend (although the above is not too over the top -- although for a dedicated RAID controller, it would be better matched with a proper server configuration).

If you genuinely think you have a need for a significantly higher end system, please feel free to make a post outlining your specific requirements and hopefully I'll get around to making a custom recommendation.


----------

